# Giới Thiệu Vua Rèm Cửa Giá Sỉ - Rèm Cửa Chống Nắng Giá Tốt Nhất Thị Trường



## Vua Rèm Cửa Giá Sỉ (21 Tháng sáu 2021)

Là một Thương hiệu của Tổng Công ty Hometex Fabric Việt Nam, Trụ sở tại Khu Công nghiệp Việt Nam Singapo, chuyên sản xuất vải cho ngành rèm cửa và Sofa.
Nhờ sự chủ động về nguyên liệu và kỹ thuật chúng tôi cho ra đời dòng vải rèm cửa chất lượng cao, mềm mịn và rũ sóng đẹp, chống nắng tốt, an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng. Đủ điều kiện xuất khẩu sang những thị trường khó tính như Nhật Bản, Châu Âu.




Với lợi thế là một nhà sản xuất vải rèm và sofa, kết hợp với xưởng may rèm cửa cung cấp cho thị trường trong và ngoài nước. Chúng tôi cam kết luôn đi đầu về chất lượng sản phẩm để đáp ứng nhu cầu ngày càng cao của quý khách về chất lượng, thẩm mỹ, an toàn với giá cả hợp lý nhất.
CÔNG TY TNHH NỘI THẤT ĐỨC HẠNH
Địa chỉ: 216 Đường Linh Đông, P. Linh Đông, Quận Thủ Đức
Hotline: 0902 703 644 Hoặc 0933 404 089


----------

